# Sunriver, OR.



## jtompilot

My wife and I are spending 4 days in Sunriver and 2 nights in Portland. IM planning on riding atleast 4 of those days.Should I take my Ritchy Breakaway for the road, or try to fit my SC Superlight in the travel case for some great MTB riding?

I have never been to Oregon for any riding. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## B2

*You need to spend 8 Days & bring both bikes*



jtompilot said:


> My wife and I are spending 4 days in Sunriver and 2 nights in Portland. IM planning on riding atleast 4 of those days.Should I take my Ritchy Breakaway for the road, or try to fit my SC Superlight in the travel case for some great MTB riding?
> 
> I have never been to Oregon for any riding. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Options are endless. Check this out for road rides http://www.deschutes.org/index.cfm?objectid=D9531619-BDBD-57C1-92865E7D3C09D97F

Mountain biking is really good as well. You'll want to stop by one of the local bike shops for a map or guide book. Try Dutchman Flat to Tumalo Falls and back, Newberry Crater, Sparks Lake to Lava Lake, Mckenzie River (a little driving required), Cultus Lake, Davis Lake, Deschutes River and about a zillion more...

You really need to spend more time and check it all out...


----------



## jerryon

http://books.google.com/books?id=xHYBAAAACAAJ

if you can find this book, it's full of good mtn rides in OR, he gives good details about the rides and how to find them. May help the decision process. 

good luck deciding which bike to bring. Either way you'll at some point wish you did have both.


----------



## gray8110

I'll echo what B2 said, bring both bikes... There are a lot of beautiful rides on the road and MTB side.

The road riding isn't the best in Oregon, but it is some of the most scenic. It's worth pointing out that FS Road 45 which goes between Sunriver and Mt Bachelor is currently closed. It should be open for ski season with a wide bike lane for the duration, but at this time is being repaved.

I think the best road ride in the area is probably the ride up Newberry Crater to Paulina lake. It's got a good 7 mile climb and has some expansive views and virtually no traffic. Of course, if you're in the greater Bend area, I'd always have a hard time not riding <a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=31443&highlight=McKenzie+Pass">McKenzie Pass</a>.. but that's 50 miles north of Sunriver.


----------



## kmc

*mtn bike for sure*

Bend has a great cycling community, road or mountain. But the mountain biking in that area is amazing. Amazing trail system (Phil's) two miles out of town. You can also hit rides like Newberry Crater, Waldo Lake or McKenzie River Trail. There is even the Deschutes River Trail that will take you from SunRiver to Bend.

I have ridden both road and mountain down there, but always take my mountain bike first. I live up in Seattle and can ride roads anywhere...I can't ride the variety of mountain bike trails offered by that area.

Take a look at the central oregon trails alliance web site for more info on the trails in that area.


----------



## Barkdog

jtompilot said:


> My wife and I are spending 4 days in Sunriver and 2 nights in Portland. IM planning on riding atleast 4 of those days.Should I take my Ritchy Breakaway for the road, or try to fit my SC Superlight in the travel case for some great MTB riding?.


TAKE THE MT. BIKE. Seriously. I'd ride all four days on the trails near Bend, then recover and treat you & your wife to some fine dining in PDX.

*Bend*: From Sunriver (more specifically, Circle 7 at Sunriver), hit the Deschutes River Trail and ride it all (16 miles?) into Bend. The scenery is amazing and the trail is great. Weekends could be a little crowded.

Hit Phil's Trails for more fun; then Newberry, whatever. Yes, try to make the MacKenzie River Trail, too. 

*PDX*: Not a lot of worthy Mt. Biking right in PDX. But Hood River (about an hour away), that's a different story... checkout Surveyor's Ridge and lots more out there.


----------



## mhk

*Have you left yet?*

I actually just got back from Sunriver last night (I'm a West Virginian), and will concur with previous posters' suggestions to bring both bikes. I brought only my single speed road bike, but ended up borrowing a geared road bike and a kick standed! mountain bike so I could do the Deschutes River Trail--which indeed is awesome (not too technical or even physically demanding, but absolutely breathtakingly beautiful). In the summer I would suggest doing the Deschutes Trail on a weekday, because it got pretty loaded up pretty quick on the weekend. Luckily, I was around til tues so I had a chance to go back monday and run the whole thing. 

Nice 45 mile (or so) early morning road ride right from Sunriver was out to Crane Prairie Reservoir via 42, then 4270, then back on 40 thru La Pine (I may have gotten 42 and 40 mixed up). Hardly saw any traffic at all until La Pine, got to Crane Prairie in time to see mist coming off the water while sipping coffee (it was about 42 degrees out with no winter riding gear--luckily the store at the res. opens 7 AM).

If I had another whole day free I'd do the Cascade Lakes Loop starting south from Sunriver and looping around the west and north eventually by Mt. Bachelor and east to Bend (you then don't have to be thwarted by a closed highway 45). 

Big thumbs up to the cycling community in that area. Absolutely beautiful.


----------

